# How to Make a Delicious Bruschetta



## daverose31 (Jun 11, 2007)

Can anybody reffer me to a video on the topic?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I really don;t think you need a video to make bruschetta!
What you do need is* good quality basic ingredients. *
First get some good artisan-type bread. It should have EXCLUSIVELY flour, yeast, and salt (and water of course) as it's ingredients. (Make some no knead bread yourself if you can't find anything in the stores - plenty of recipes on internet)
Toast it - on a grill is great. It's good if it;s nicely browned in spots. 
Rub a piece of fresh garlic on it.
Add salt and freshly ground black pepper. Drizzle with extra virgin olive oil. 
that's it. no video needed
If you would like a tomato bruschetta (by the way, pronounced Broos-KET-ta), after seasoning it as above, slice some really good ripe locally-grown tomatoes on top, some fresh basil leaves, salt and pepper and oil also on the tomato. 
these are the two most common types of bruschetta here in rome. 
Purists would consider other additions to be gilding the lily. 
However i wouldn;t as long as you don;t go too fancy. Bruschetta is poor food, and is good in its simplicity. 
I like black olive paste under the tomato, and also i like (totally unconventional) slices of avocado alternated with the tomato.


----------



## daverose31 (Jun 11, 2007)

You said some great stuff but for me it is more easy to learn with video. Does any body know of a website that has videos about that subject? (How to Make a Bruschetta)

Thanks
Dave


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Google is your friend.

Directions for using Google:

Go to Google site (there are several ways to access it);
In the little box type in "Bruschetta video" without the quotation marks;
Click on the "search" button or hit the "Enter" key on your computer keyboard;
Several video options will appear - click in the one or ones you want to see.

Good luck - I hope this helps you,

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Google video: *Yes!! *

I perfectly understand your request to learn to make bruschetta (pronounced "broos-ket-ta") from a video. Otherwise, why would Food Network be so successful? :bounce:

What's your favorite bruschetta topping? Let us know how your adventure works out.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Mezza my favorite topping is:

Grape tomatoes
Capers
Garlic clove
Lemon Juice, fresh
Lemon Zest
Sea Salt
Fresh cracked pepper
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Parmesan Curls

*swoon*. I make this dynamite sourdough pagnotta bread that I toast on a grill with it. Then I rub garlic on it and serve with the topping. So refreshing!

I serve it with marinated shrimp:

Shrimp 
Capers
Garlic clove
Lemon Zest
Fresh Cracked Black Pepper
Sea Salt
Fresh Rosemary
Fresh Basil
Fresh Oregano
Fresh ginger, grated (just a bit)
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Toasted Mustard Seeds
Just before serving I will add a splash of either tarragon vinegar or fresh lemon juice. I don't do it earlier because I don't want to make it mealy.

Steam or saute shrimp. Then


----------



## daverose31 (Jun 11, 2007)

< Participant is not yet authorized to post links. >


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I found a nice one here:

5min - How to Make a Delicious Bruschetta - Video


----------



## daverose31 (Jun 11, 2007)

It is a great video. Didn't know about that videopedia. Are they new?


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Welcome Daverose 

As for your question, I honestly dont know , I just googled it to find an authentic video( I did not check youtubedotcom )

Regards


----------

